# Zeiss 100mm Makro + extenstion tubes or teleconverters



## chrysoberyl (Jun 10, 2016)

Please share your experiences. I like the lens a lot (and just ordered it), but there are situations where a little more magnification would be useful. Specifically, I have a Canon 1.4X Extender, but neglected to try it when I rented the lens. Does the extender fit without an extension tube?

Zeidora, I'll bet you've tried this...

Thanks,
John


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 11, 2016)

Extension tubes work fine. I have a set of the Kenko version, quite a bit cheaper than the Canon original. Use those on a very regular basis. I hope Zeiss will bring back a true 1:1 macro. I talked with the Zeiss rep at the PhotoCon Los Angeles this May, and she said that this is one of the most frequent requests they get. I hope they listen.

1.4x III does NOT work on the MP100 Classic (have not tried it on the Milvus), because of some mechanical interference. Don't know exactly what is doing it, but it's not working by a hair. I suspect that the Milvus has the same backend as the classic, so I'd expect the same result.

1.4x does work on MPE65 and gets you to 7:1 on FF. If memory serves me well, the 1.4x II did not work either. I have not tried other TCs on the MP100.

As a long macro, I eventually got the Canon 180M, despite all its flaws. For long distance close-ups (rattlesnake portraits in the wild), I use the 300/2.8 IS with extension tubes. 

Have fun with your new lens!


----------



## JoFT (Jun 11, 2016)

I had to make a close up process shot of an helical drilling process: the hole diameter was 400µ (0,4mm) and the focal diameter of the laser beam was around 10µ.... 

The setup I used was:


Canon 100mm f2.8 L IS USM .
Soligor Extension tubes
Canon Extender 2x III
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I was really astonished how well this works....[/font]


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 11, 2016)

I like the extension tube - TC option. Tried it with 12 mm tube and 1.4x TC on the MP100. Works like a charm. Far focusing distance is around 2-3 feet.


----------



## Al Chemist (Jun 12, 2016)

I just tried out the Zeiss 100 with the 14 mm extension tube and the 1.4 extenderIII in that order and was pleased with the result. The attached image, taken handheld, is highly cropped and reduced in format.

Beware, I bought the Zeiss 21mm, then the 50 MP (like that for scenery and wow does it stitch well for panaramas, then the 100 MP (sold my Canon 100L, and finally couldn't resist the 135 APO Sonnar. Yikes! My dear wife hopes the madness is over. I really love these lenses.


----------

